# Can Brittney Palmer get any sexier ?



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## kryptonz (Feb 21, 2012)

nice.. :hug:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I wasnt all that impressed with her playboy, Arianny Celeste looked much better in hers - nicer boobs, cuter face.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Palmer is a goddess. She is absolutely perfect in every way.

Both Playboy spreads were terrible. Too airbrushed, hilariously awful posing, and just bad concepts. 

PS: real tits > fake tits all. day. long.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

playboy sucks, end of story.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah palmers tits just arent that good.. Ariannys are by no means perfect but much much nicer...

palmer looks slightly better in her ring girl outfit, but naked Arianny blows her away


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think Palmer is sexier naked. But that's why there are so man y flavours of ice cream!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

She could get a lot sexier, her best start would stop being a generic blonde....she doesn't even have blue eyes for God's sake.


That and actually get a figure rather than a 12 year old body with a pancake ass.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> She could get a lot sexier, her best start would stop being a generic blonde....she doesn't even have blue eyes for God's sake.
> 
> 
> That and actually get a figure rather than a 12 year old body with a pancake ass.


This, Brittney and Arianny are attractive girls who know how to look into a camera but the last word I'd use to describe either them is 'bootylicious'.

And so they are not Godess material at all, pretty girls though. Palmer is easily the tastier crumpet of the two, I do not understand the Arianny love at all.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

^Your verbage is hilarious. I picture a 50year old English gentleman sitting in a chair drinking tea with a top hat on articulating the aesthetic qualities of these young ladies.


Honestly Brittany is hawt as hell anyone saying otherwise has to be crazy or just an interwebz armchair critic.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

BOMDC said:


> ^Your verbage is hilarious. I picture a 50year old English gentleman sitting in a chair drinking tea with a top hat on articulating the aesthetic qualities of these young ladies.
> 
> 
> Honestly Brittany is hawt as hell anyone saying otherwise has to be crazy or just an interwebz armchair critic.




Now now....people comparing them to a pretty high level here - obviously walking the street both these girls stand out among any crowd.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

BOMDC said:


> ^Your verbage is hilarious. I picture a 50year old English gentleman sitting in a chair drinking tea with a top hat on articulating the aesthetic qualities of these young ladies.
> 
> 
> Honestly Brittany is hawt as hell anyone saying otherwise has to be crazy or just an interwebz armchair critic.


The question of the thread is can Brittney get any sexier, the answer is yes.

I didn't say she's not hot, I said she's not the sexiest woman I've ever seen, the OP implies she is unbeatable.

They made the cover of Playboy, but I bet they weren't the best thing in the mag.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> She could get a lot sexier, her best start would stop being a generic blonde....she doesn't even have blue eyes for God's sake.
> 
> 
> That and actually get a figure rather than a 12 year old body with a pancake ass.


This, man. 


> This, Brittney and Arianny are attractive girls who know how to look into a camera but the last word I'd use to describe either them is 'bootylicious'.
> 
> And so they are not Godess material at all, pretty girls though. Palmer is easily the tastier crumpet of the two, I do not understand the Arianny love at all.


and That. 


She could get a whole sexier. A LOT sexier. Grow an arse for one, and like these two lads said, stop being a stereotypical blonde. Oh and stop using that stupid leg curl machine, do squats or deadlifts or something.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I like her ass.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

She meets or exceeds my standards. :thumb02:


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

SM33 said:


> This, Brittney and Arianny are attractive girls who know how to look into a camera but the last word I'd use to describe either them is 'bootylicious'.
> 
> And so they are not Godess material at all, pretty girls though. Palmer is easily the tastier crumpet of the two, I do not understand the Arianny love at all.


Both girls are hot as hell and you my friend couldnt land either in your dreams.....

Tattoos on hot girls are so sexy, I dont have any tatts btw.....


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I really wouldn't doubt anyone's ability on this forum's ability to get an equally or more attractive girl than either. They really aren't anything special...nothing you couldn't find at some beach resort somewhere.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I for one think Palmer and Celeste are absolutely gorgeous, but there is a reason they are called ring girls and not ring women.


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

SM33 said:


> The question of the thread is can Brittney get any sexier, the answer is yes.
> 
> I didn't say she's not hot, I said she's not the sexiest woman I've ever seen, the OP implies she is unbeatable.
> 
> They made the cover of Playboy, but I bet they weren't the best thing in the mag.


Haha sorry if I implied that. I was the sports editor for my HS and I am always use to using attention grabbing thread/article titles. I've seen better looking girls then her but I just wanted to treat some of the guys and or girls on this forum to some B.P. hotness.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Anybody else tired of these Brittney Palmer threads? I mean, she's pretty and all. But God damn. She's not all that.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I like her ass.


I do too, there is nothing pancake about it. 

Limba will back me on this one as well...that ass is fine.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

its better than arianny's, but both look a lot better in the ring girl shorts than bare... ring girl shorts are like a bra for butts.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

HexRei said:


> its better than arianny's, but both look a lot better in the ring girl shorts than bare... ring girl shorts are like a bra for butts.


See now I actually don't like the shorts they wear at all, I think Brittney's ass looks better in a bikini then the ring girl outfits.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rygu said:


> See now I actually don't like the shorts they wear at all, I think Brittney's ass looks better in a bikini then the ring girl outfits.


i just meant it looks better in shorts than naked. having now seen it naked.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I really wouldn't doubt anyone's ability on this forum's ability to get an equally or more attractive girl than either. They really aren't anything special...nothing you couldn't find at some beach resort somewhere.


Just... wow.

Keyboard warriors at it again. Please, by all means show me pictures of your significant others and how they are equal or better than professional models. Rofl, you could be first. :confused05:

I've gone out with my fair share of very attractive girls. I'm not trying to compare any of them to Britney or Arianny. Some of the shit I read on this forum really blows my mind.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Just... wow.
> 
> Keyboard warriors at it again. Please, by all means show me pictures of your significant others and how they are equal or better than professional models. Rofl, you could be first. :confused05:
> 
> I've gone out with my fair share of very attractive girls. I'm not trying to compare any of them to Britney or Arianny. Some of the shit I read on this forum really blows my mind.


They are not stereotypical models, they are ringcard girls who wear lots of makeup and got Playboy spreads because of the UFC's growing popularity.

I'm sure you find at least one of your previous conquests more attractive than either of these girls.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Saying you've been with someone hotter is stupid because if you're a chubby chaser then obviously thick women are hotter to you than Arianny or Brittney. Beauty is extremely subjective.

They're attractive women, nuff said.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

SM33 said:


> They are not stereotypical models, they are ringcard girls who wear lots of makeup and got Playboy spreads because of the UFC's growing popularity.
> 
> I'm sure you find at least one of your previous conquests more attractive than either of these girls.


Maybe I over reacted a bit.

I think Britney's hotter than most stereotypical models. IMO the natural look is much hotter than air brush. That's why I didn't like her playboy pics. I just glanced through some FB photos of my last couple ex's. I guess it's all a matter of taste. I'm sure some guys on here might think one of my ex's were equal or hotter than Britney / Arianny. Maybe not. I certainly don't.

I still don't think it's as easy to find a girl of that quality as Rofl implied. Definitely lol at picking up a girl of UFC ring girl quality or better by simply going to the beach. If it was as easy as that, every guy would be banging models left and right.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I mean, if it was a rainy day and I was alone with no drugs, porn or Xbox, I could probably pass the time with her, with a bit of effort. But otherwise... meh. :serious01:


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

You guys crack me up.... 90% of the people on this forum judge this girl like she's mediocre when in reality, she wouldn't even piss on you if you were on fire.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> in reality, she wouldn't even piss on you if you were on fire.


... and who would, exactly? :confused02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Maybe these girls are not that attractive to some people. To each his own. The fact is there is a reason why these girls don't have huge asses or [insert your personal preference here]. This is what the average person, in other words the majority of people, find attractive. To _most_ people these girls are easily 9/10 or 10/10. 

That doesn't mean _you_ have to think they are incredibly hot, but the fact is they were chosen because most people find them sexy as hell.

And stop acting like you could flick a dime and hit a prettier girl in a crowd. Even if you are just judging their faces these girls are better looking than the average girl at the bar. Yes, there are prettier girls on this earth, but these girls are definitely well above average.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

rygu said:


> I do too, there is nothing pancake about it.
> 
> Limba will back me on this one as well...that ass is fine.


Agreed



















Anything much bigger than this is too much for me.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> You guys crack me up.... 90% of the people on this forum judge this girl like she's mediocre when in reality, she wouldn't even piss on you if you were on fire.



Dude women are easy. All you need is money and or power and you can have any chick you want. 
Before you get to that point in life to get chicks all you need is confidence. 

Combine money, power and confidence and you will bang so many hot chicks you will get tired of it....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Combine money, power and confidence and you will bang so many hot chicks you will get tired of it....


So thats the secret!? Wow. I'm gunna go get me some of that shit.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> ... and who would, exactly? :confused02:


A true friend :hug:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Maybe these girls are not that attractive to some people. To each his own. The fact is there is a reason why these girls don't have huge asses or [insert your personal preference here]. This is what the average person, in other words the majority of people, find attractive. To _most_ people these girls are easily 9/10 or 10/10.
> 
> That doesn't mean _you_ have to think they are incredibly hot, but the fact is they were chosen because most people find them sexy as hell.
> 
> And stop acting like you could flick a dime and hit a prettier girl in a crowd. Even if you are just judging their faces these girls are better looking than the average girl at the bar. Yes, there are prettier girls on this earth, but these girls are definitely well above average.


They were chosen for a lot of reasons. Primarily I think they were the ones that Dana and the Fertittas found the most attractive of those who applied, and that's just their opinion. Then there's affordability. If a girl can make a better living as a model or actor or something she won't settle for a UFC paycheck which can't be more than a hundred grand or so a year. Also there are probably business and political considerations. Look at all the girls who have done ring work for the UFC over the years, they actually vary quite a lot. Lots of people do NOT find Chandella attractive! Some people couldn't get over Logan's bent finger. Edith was bearing the Horseface nickname back when Chandella was doing porn. Clearly the UFC doesn't just poll their viewers and pick ring girls based on that.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

rygu said:


> I do too, there is nothing pancake about it.
> 
> Limba will back me on this one as well...that ass is fine.




I find Brittney Palmer extremely attractive and sexy!!!

She has something special.








Anyway...she had me here:








_PS: i still haven't looked at the Playboy Pics...
_


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^do yourself a favor and DON'T. the mystery is better than the reality.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HexRei said:


> ^^^do yourself a favor and DON'T. the mystery is better than the reality.


To be fair, at least i didn't see the reality as well. A random photo with a mobile phone is way better than those heavily photoshopped playboy pictures imo.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Rauno said:


> To be fair, at least i didn't see the reality as well. A random photo with a mobile phone is way better than those heavily photoshopped playboy pictures imo.


Good point. Maybe that's part of what made it so disappointing. Playboy is like a bland artists's rendition of what they think a girl should look like


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

HexRei said:


> They were chosen for a lot of reasons. Primarily I think they were the ones that Dana and the Fertittas found the most attractive of those who applied, and that's just their opinion. Then there's affordability. If a girl can make a better living as a model or actor or something she won't settle for a UFC paycheck which can't be more than a hundred grand or so a year. Also there are probably business and political considerations. Look at all the girls who have done ring work for the UFC over the years, they actually vary quite a lot. Lots of people do NOT find Chandella attractive! Some people couldn't get over Logan's bent finger. Edith was bearing the Horseface nickname back when Chandella was doing porn. Clearly the UFC doesn't just poll their viewers and pick ring girls based on that.


I agree with most of this. I wasn't saying they are perfect representations of what UFC fans find attractive, just that the majority of people would consider them attractive in a "typical" way if that makes sense. 

When I think of what the average guy finds attractive I think of Sports Illustrated models, cheerleaders, ring girls etc. These girls all have a similar look, and I think the reason is because it was what men typically consider attractive. They don't have giant boobs, tiny boobs, huge asses, miniature asses and they are not 6 feet tall or 5 feet tall. They are extremely typical in the world of attractive women, which makes them a much safer bet than a big booty shaking girl (or ones with twisted fingers or horse faces, they were fired for a reason!).


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HexRei said:


> ^^^do yourself a favor and DON'T. the mystery is better than the reality.


A woman is sexier when dressed.

That's what i think...

I find her extremely hot in this pic for example...









or this one...










She knows* how to be *sexy.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> So thats the secret!? Wow. I'm gunna go get me some of that shit.


Work hard and make cash! If you really wana test the theory (after you have made some cash) just take a trip to Brazil. The chicks are taught from birth by their mothers to find a rich husband. 
Any chick you want soojooko even with your nervous twitches :laugh:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

limba said:


> A woman is sexier when dressed.
> 
> That's what i think...
> 
> ...


She sure does. :drool01:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

As someone who I can promise is better looking than all of you (especially given the high volume of British posters), I can safely say that both Brittney and Arianny are fine, fine women. Even with these movie star good looks, I'd not kick either out of bed.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *As someone who I can promise is better looking than all of you* (especially given the high volume of British posters), I can safely say that both Brittney and Arianny are fine, fine women. Even with these movie star good looks, I'd not kick either out of bed.


Speak for yourself bud. I'm a gangster from California. You got nothing on me.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Ape City said:


> I agree with most of this. I wasn't saying they are perfect representations of what UFC fans find attractive, just that the majority of people would consider them attractive in a "typical" way if that makes sense.
> 
> When I think of what the average guy finds attractive I think of Sports Illustrated models, cheerleaders, ring girls etc. These girls all have a similar look, and I think the reason is because it was what men typically consider attractive. They don't have giant boobs, tiny boobs, huge asses, miniature asses and they are not 6 feet tall or 5 feet tall. They are extremely typical in the world of attractive women, which makes them a much safer bet than a big booty shaking girl (or ones with twisted fingers or horse faces, they were fired for a reason!).


The generic aesthetic you're describing is referred to as "commercial" for the very reasons you described. 

I was thinking about this the other day as I was watching Kenny Powers figure out whether he was an ass or tit man. IRL men have an extremely diverse set of preferences obviously, so a mass publication goes for the most commercial looking women, hoping to appeal to as many men as they can.

A big donk is fine, but I notice that IRL many women with a butt are fat all over, have bad legs and cankles, or are pushing maximum density and already starting to balloon. Also, when they get older, that ass is going to be traveling towards the backs of their knees. Brittney's relative lack of ass gives me hope.


----------

